# αμπάλατος



## drsiebenmal (May 28, 2012)

Τη λέξη *αμπάλατος* που χρησιμοποιούν στα κυπριακά για να δείξουν τον άνθρωπο που (ανάλογα με την πηγή) σημαίνει τον άνθρωπο που δεν καταλαβαίνει τίποτε, που κάνει του κεφαλιού του, που είναι άξεστος, που δεν φέρεται ισορροπημένα κ.ά. δεν την ήξερα. Την έμαθα σήμερα, διαβάζοντας το άρθρο Έλληνες αμπάλατοι της Χριστίνας Ταχιάου στο πρόταγκον.

Η Χ.Τ. παρουσιάζει την ετυμολόγηση της λέξης από το αγγλικό unbalanced, όμως το γκουγκλοψάξιμο μου έδωσε και άλλη ετυμολόγηση: Η λέξη `αμπάλατος` έχει την εξής ετυμολογία: <αμφί + ήλατος (ελαύνω). Επομενως η αρχική (κυριολεκτική) σημασία της λέξης ειναι `άστατος` και η μετέπειτα μεταφορική `ανόητος` λέει εδώ η «Μαριλού» και συμπληρώνει ο «προφέσορας»: Αρα, λαθεμένα κάποιος λέει ότι ετυμολογικά προέρχεται από το αγγλικό unbalanced. Ύπάρχουν περισσότερες πληροφορίες στο λεξικό της Κυπριακής του Γιαγκουλλή.

Από την άλλη, το wikipriaka, ένα κυπριακό βικιλεξικό, δίνει δύο ετυμολογήσεις:

αμπάλατος [ambalatos] 
- ουσιαστικό
ignorant 
Etymology: unbalanced

Etymology:
ελληνικά - αμπάλατος < αμπάλωτος < αναπάλωτος < αν + απαλωτός < αν + απαλώννω < αν + απαλός (ετυμολογικό λεξικό της Κυπριακής Διαλέκτου του Κ. Χατζηιωάννου)

Η γκουγκλοαναζήτηση δίνει, πάντως και άλλα ενδιαφέροντα ευρήματα, όπως το ιστολόγιο ο αμπάλατος (για να εξασκήσετε τα κυπριακά σας).


----------



## MelidonisM (May 28, 2012)

συνώνυμο του _ατζούμπαλος _μοιάζει, αλλά και κοντινό του_ άμπαλος (ανίδεος)_, που δίνει και αυτό_ αμπαλατοσύνη _κατά το _αμπαλοσύνη_ αλλά δεν βρίσκω _αμπαλατία ή αμπαλαθκιά_ κατά την _αμπαλία_.


----------



## sarant (May 28, 2012)

Επειδή η Κύπρος είχε περάσει αγγλική κατοχή, τώρα όποια λέξη βρίσκουν δυσετυμολόγητη την ανάγουν σε κάποια αγγλική -και φυσικά δεν είναι γιατί τέτοιες λέξεις μαρτυρούνται σε παλιότερα κείμενα. Η τσαέρα δεν είναι από το chair, αλλά παλαιογαλλικό δάνειο από την εποχή προ της Τουρκοκρατίας, το αγκρισμένος δεν είναι από το angry αλλά ελληνικότατο (αγρίζω, άγριος), κι έτσι το αμπάλατος αποκλείεται εντελώς να είναι από το unbalanced.


----------



## MelidonisM (May 28, 2012)

Από σημερινό κείμενο.

_«Εδώ στην Κύπρο έχουμε μια πολύ ωραία λέξη που νομίζω ότι χαρακτηρίζει τους μεσογειακούς λαούς αλλά κυρίως τους Έλληνες. Είναι η λέξη “αμπάλατοι”. Δεν μπορώ να βρω πιο κατάλληλη λέξη και λυπάμαι που δεν την έχετε και στην Ελλάδα». Γέλασα. «Βρισιά είναι;», της είπα. «Όχι, δεν είναι», απάντησε. «Εννοούμε αυτόν που δεν έχει balance, ισορροπία, αλλά όχι τον ανισόρροπο, όχι με την κακή έννοια αποκλειστικά. Ο αμπάλατος δεν έχει όρια κι αυτό δεν είναι κακό. Ο αμπάλατος είναι ικανός για το καλύτερο επειδή μπορεί να ξεπεράσει τον εαυτό του. Είναι, όμως, ικανός και για το χειρότερο». _http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.article&id=15595


----------



## nickel (May 28, 2012)

Τρίτη γραμμή αρχικού μηνύματος.


----------



## MelidonisM (May 28, 2012)

nickel said:


> Τρίτη γραμμή αρχικού μηνύματος.



 και δεν βρίσκω emoticon "blunder" ή φατσούλα να χτυπά το κεφάλι της με σφυρί :curse:

ας δώσω έστω άλλο ένα κρητικό συνώνυμο που μου πάει :lol: "ανερούβαλος".


----------

